# New tat day!



## Labrie (Aug 3, 2008)

So I got this baby done yesterday. It's just the outline but it still took about 4 hours or so to do. I'm going back on the 14th to hopefully get all the shading done and then probably another session to get the colour done. 

Here's a link to the pics (hopefully it works), let me know what you think.

Adam Labrie's Photos - Session 1 | Facebook


***Hey dudes, I thought I'd update this and share my pics from my second session. I think it's coming along nicely.

Adam Labrie's Photos - Session 2 | Facebook


***Oops forgot to put the new link in the original post. Enjoy!***

http://www.new.facebook.com/album.php?aid=59950&l=da1ce&id=515636728


----------



## Jachop (Aug 4, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 4, 2008)

Cool tattoo


----------



## MikeH (Aug 4, 2008)

Pretty sweet.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 4, 2008)

oh nooo, not another miami ink dragon. nice work though!


jym


----------



## Labrie (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. It's kind of hard to decipher right now but I think once the shading is done, it'll really bring out the water and the clouds. Then I just have to decide on colours.


----------



## Ramsay777 (Aug 4, 2008)

Awesome! I love dragon tats! 

Very popular but it's obvious why - they just look plain badass! I hope to get one some day.... when I'm old enough


----------



## budda (Aug 4, 2008)

looks good man, lookin forward to finished pics!


----------



## Celiak (Aug 6, 2008)

Needs a lot of bright vibrant color in my opinion. 

Cool design.


----------



## Labrie (Aug 26, 2008)

bump for new pics!


----------



## budda (Aug 26, 2008)

lookin good!

how much longer till completion?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks cool. Post some more pics when you get all the colors done!


----------



## Labrie (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks. I've got at least one more full day session and possibly one more after that. I'm still trying to decide on colours though, I just have no idea yet.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 26, 2008)

take your time!!!!


jym


----------



## Ramsay777 (Sep 22, 2008)

Any more progress on this man?

And I agree with jym on the "vibrant colour" comment, it'd look amazing


----------



## Labrie (Sep 24, 2008)

Ramsay777 said:


> Any more progress on this man?
> 
> And I agree with jym on the "vibrant colour" comment, it'd look amazing



Yeah man, just finished the piece today! I've uploaded a few pics but keep in mind that I just finished this earlier today so it's still a bit red lol. 

http://www.new.facebook.com/album.php?aid=59950&l=da1ce&id=515636728

The colour is a few weeks old and has healed and I'm really glad the orange stayed as bright as it did.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2008)

Killer tat! Very nice work.


----------



## Naren (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks great.  You know? You look a lot like a young Tim Curry.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 25, 2008)

awesome work, congrats!


----------



## jymellis (Sep 25, 2008)

very nice! are you gonna add yellow to the lightrays going through the tail? ( pic #2 lower tat)


jym


----------



## Labrie (Sep 25, 2008)

Nah no yellow, it's a finished piece now until I decide to maybe add to it later on down the road. That's supposed to be water anyway lol...maybe not as evident as I thought...

lol I don't know if I like the whole 'looking like Tim Curry' thing but thanks for the comments guys, I really appreciate them. I'm pretty proud to call this my first tattoo. I think I lucked out with the artist and I'm getting him to draw me up a japanese influenced tiger for my other sleeve, but I won't be getting that done for a bit.


----------



## jymellis (Sep 25, 2008)

i see the water but there are white (flesh) lines going through the water and the tail. i believe those are lightrays, or sunbeams.


jym


----------



## Labrie (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh I get you now. Yeah those are just staying negative. I suppose I could add to it later if I chose to but I'm not a huge fan of yellow lol


----------



## budda (Sep 26, 2008)

yellow is my fave colour 

i go for my first tattoo in 9 hrs  sleepin' time!


----------

